# Dinosaur Jr's Humidor Project (Pics)



## Dinosaur Jr (Apr 25, 2008)

Hello all. Thanks to you all, I'm sliding down the slippery slope and I can't stop. Not sure if it was a good idea, but shortly after I joined I got it in my head to build a humi. Well I've finally started. The plan is to convert an existing drawer of an armoire into a humidrawer. I estimate that when it's complete it will house about 150 cigars (ONLY ). I know I really should be building a bigger one, but for now it's a fun project. Once this is done, I can always move on to another drawer and then finally the upper cabinet. I need to sell my wife on that idea first. 

So here are some photos...

The drawer that will be replaced


The cedar I had shipped.


The jig I made to create the box joints.


Front view of the constructed drawer.


The box is made from oak lined with cedar. The plan is to create two lids, one oak, the other glass.


If you'd like to see more photos, check out this link.
http://s297.photobucket.com/albums/mm229/dinosaurjnr/Humi Project/

Thanks for looking.


----------



## demiurgic (Feb 18, 2008)

very cool! and just the beginning for someone who can work with wood so well. 
all the Best!


----------



## Fenway (Sep 11, 2007)

Thats an awesome idea. Nice work!


----------



## mikeandshellie2 (May 6, 2008)

looks good!


----------



## twgc1 (Apr 29, 2008)

Looks great. Just think how many sticks the whole armoire will hold once you convert it all. I look forward to those pics.


----------



## b128thopen (Dec 5, 2007)

Looks great! I just wish i could do that kinda wood work.
From the pics I cant tell how the seal will work. Is the seal going to be tight enough? I have zero experience in wood work so I am just curious


----------



## Only Fuentes (Jan 21, 2008)

That looks great !! Awesome work!!


----------



## Dinosaur Jr (Apr 25, 2008)

my plan is to use weather striping and magnets to get a tight seal. i've never done it before so we'll see if that works. would really suck to get it all done and then realize it doesn't hold RH.



b128thopen said:


> Looks great! I just wish i could do that kinda wood work.
> From the pics I cant tell how the seal will work. Is the seal going to be tight enough? I have zero experience in wood work so I am just curious


----------



## a.dickens (Apr 22, 2008)

For the amount of work that you are going to put into this, I hope it holds RH really well. Good luck.

Looks great already.


----------



## Dinosaur Jr (Apr 25, 2008)

if it doesn't hold rh i'm going to smoke myself to death. 


a.dickens said:


> For the amount of work that you are going to put into this, I hope it holds RH really well. Good luck.
> 
> Looks great already.


----------



## spaceboytom (Jun 20, 2007)

I love the idea! Let us know how it works out.


----------



## Gov (Mar 17, 2008)

Looks great.


----------



## groogs (Oct 13, 2007)

twgc1 said:


> Looks great. Just think how many sticks the whole armoire will hold once you convert it all. I look forward to those pics.


:tpd: It is a good idea to start small, and then if it works out well move on to the rest of the armoir. Good luck talking the wife into it.:tu


----------



## sikk50 (Feb 14, 2008)

Looks very nice.

Just make sure you have a good seal on it. Maybe talk to Shilala about that, I'm sure he has a crap ton of ideas that'll help you out.


----------



## Dinosaur Jr (Apr 25, 2008)

Hey guys. Thanks for all your feedback so far. Here are some additional pics that show some of the progress. I've added the dividers and sanded most of the drawer. Next step is to work out building the lid (or lids).


----------



## Bax (Sep 12, 2007)

Looks great so far, can't wait to see the finished... and filled pics!:tu


----------



## Gov (Mar 17, 2008)

When you are done with that....get started on mine!!! 

:r

Looks great. I think I see a new job in the future for you. Customhumis.com!!!!


----------



## shilala (Feb 1, 2008)

That is an awesome idea. :tu
Can't wait to see the finished product.


----------



## awsmith4 (Jun 5, 2007)

Great workmanship brother:tu


----------



## boonedoggle (Jun 23, 2006)

man, that looks TIGHT! Well done! :tu


----------



## Dinosaur Jr (Apr 25, 2008)

Thanks for the comments guys!


----------



## troutbreath (May 22, 2008)

That looks great, dinosaur jr (great band, btw). I wish I could do that kind of woodwork. I have an assortment of tools which I rotate into the role of paperweight in my office. Currently using a Phillips Head Screwdriver.


----------



## O-Danger (Apr 26, 2008)

wow that looks amazing! That is going to look great... keep us updated:tu


----------



## ca21455 (Jul 23, 2006)

That's a great idea! It looks really good. The only drawback I see is after awhile you may convert all your drawers and have no room for your underwear!


----------



## stearns-cl (Feb 27, 2008)

shilala said:


> That is an awesome idea. :tu
> Can't wait to see the finished product.


patent it, or someone (cough shilala) may try to do something crazy as this as well.

seriously, it looks amazing so far. plus... dino jr is a great band

stearns


----------



## shilala (Feb 1, 2008)

stearns said:


> patent it, or someone (cough shilala) may try to do something crazy as this as well.
> 
> seriously, it looks amazing so far. plus... dino jr is a great band
> 
> stearns


Won't happen, I don't have a dresser.


----------



## TikiHut27 (Apr 27, 2008)

Looks really nice- you should publish specs/step-by-step instructions for this, I bet a lot of us will want to build our own as stand-alones.


----------



## BigRonS (Apr 5, 2008)

wow looks great!


----------



## kgoings (Apr 22, 2008)

Nice! :tu


----------



## Jay Hemingway-cl (Oct 21, 2007)

i think i will do this to the glove box in my car!!
what's better than a traveling humi that's right in the car? lol
thanks for the inspiration man, now to find another spot for the insurance and registration papers....
:tu


----------



## stearns-cl (Feb 27, 2008)

shilala said:


> Won't happen, I don't have a dresser.


touche good sir, touche

stearns


----------



## smokeyscotch (Apr 26, 2007)

Very nice, man! Great craftsmanship!:tu


----------



## Dinosaur Jr (Apr 25, 2008)

Well, the project is finally finished! I seasoned the drawer over that last week or so and it seems to be holding RH just fine. Here are some pics of the finished product.




























Thanks for your interest.


----------



## AD720 (Jan 14, 2008)

Awesome!!! :tu


----------



## twgc1 (Apr 29, 2008)

Looks great.


----------



## TomHagen (Feb 18, 2008)

Dinosaur Jr said:


> Well, the project is finally finished! I seasoned the drawer over that last week or so and it seems to be holding RH just fine. Here are some pics of the finished product.
> 
> How did you achieve the slats in the dividers? They look very uniform and symmetrical. As a burgeoning woodworker I would love to know. I have just converted a box and would like to make removeable dividers similiar to yours.
> 
> ...


----------



## Bubba -NJ (Dec 6, 2005)

Nice job ! I love the hidden humidor idea . It would be nice to see the whole armoir and Stealth it really is .


----------



## dustinhayden (Feb 4, 2006)

That's a neat idea! Nice work! :tu


----------



## Dinosaur Jr (Apr 25, 2008)

Tom, I had problems viewing your pictures, but I'd be interested to see what you've done.

As for the slots, I used a hand held router. After a bit of experimenting I created a jig and screwed it to my workbench. The jig basically allowed me to only move my router up and down 3 inches or so. I then just moved the cedar along, clamped it to the table and made the cut. If you want more details or a pic of the jig PM me.



TomHagen said:


> Dinosaur Jr said:
> 
> 
> > Well, the project is finally finished! I seasoned the drawer over that last week or so and it seems to be holding RH just fine. Here are some pics of the finished product.
> ...


----------



## troutbreath (May 22, 2008)

Looks great, dinosaur jr! you really did some nice work.


----------



## madspeed (Jul 24, 2008)

awesome, now get on with the rest of it!


----------



## O-Danger (Apr 26, 2008)

That is an awsome idea. I am glad that it turned out but I think that you will need more space in the future:ss


----------



## Bubba -NJ (Dec 6, 2005)

Bubba -NJ said:


> Nice job ! I love the hidden humidor idea . It would be nice to see the whole armoir and Stealth it really is .


It should have read "It would be nice to see the whole armoir and HOW stealth(hidden) it really is".


----------



## DonnieW (Jul 2, 2008)

Bubba -NJ said:


> It should have read "It would be nice to see the whole armoir and HOW stealth(hidden) it really is".


He posted a link to his pics - looks pretty dang stealth to me!


----------



## Moro (Jun 30, 2008)

Blimey! Excelent work, mate! Cannot believe how good it looks. Great woodworking there and with such abilities, it shouldn't be though to convince the wife into turning the whole thing into a humi, as long as ye build her a shoe one.


----------



## Dinosaur Jr (Apr 25, 2008)

Thanks for the comments guys. It was a helluva lot of work, so I'm not eager to do more projects anytime soon - that includes trying to sell the missus on more space for cigars. For now it's time to get smoking!!! :ss


----------



## Bax (Sep 12, 2007)

Awesome job! Looks great:tu


----------



## Alyks (Jun 2, 2007)

Cool!


----------



## troutbreath (May 22, 2008)

DonnieW said:


> He posted a link to his pics - looks pretty dang stealth to me!


I could actually hear the wheels turning in my head when I saw this picture. I don't need to convert any furniture (not that I could), but suddenly felt compelled to do so.


----------



## dccraft (Apr 7, 2008)

Sweet project. I like the stealth approach you took.

Almost wife proof!!:r


----------



## Dinosaur Jr (Apr 25, 2008)

Yeah, almost wife proof. Now if I install a lock...

Hmm...



dccraft said:


> Sweet project. I like the stealth approach you took.
> 
> Almost wife proof!!:r


----------

